# Dis-moi que je suis belle...que je serai belle...Éternellement!



## myaskovsky2002 (Oct 3, 2010)

Guess what opera I'm talking about?

No hints for now.


:devil:

Martin


----------



## rgz (Mar 6, 2010)

The Makropulos Case fits the meaning of the line, but not a match for the language.


----------



## myaskovsky2002 (Oct 3, 2010)

rgz said:


> The Makropulos Case fits the meaning of the line, but not a match for the language.


Niet! No! Non! Nice try...LOL


----------



## Couchie (Dec 9, 2010)

Thaïs by Jules Massenet?


----------



## myaskovsky2002 (Oct 3, 2010)

Couchie said:


> Thaïs by Jules Massenet?


YES!!!!!!!!!!! YES!!!!!!! You are great!!!!!!! BRAVO!!!!!!!!!!

Congrats!

Martin


----------



## myaskovsky2002 (Oct 3, 2010)

now your turn to post some famous lyrics...I said famous...ok?

Martin


----------



## Couchie (Dec 9, 2010)

myaskovsky2002 said:


> now your turn to post some famous lyrics...I said famous...ok?
> 
> Martin


Ok:

_Let's have some fun, this beat is sick
I wanna take a ride on your disco stick

Huh!
Huh!

I wanna kiss you,
but if I do then I might miss you, babe
It's complicated and stupid
Got my *** squeezed by sexy Cupid
Guess he wants to play, wants to play
A lovegame, a lovegame
_


----------



## rgz (Mar 6, 2010)

Couchie said:


> Ok:
> 
> _Let's have some fun, this beat is sick
> I wanna take a ride on your disco stick
> ...


Easy one - Mel Tormé


----------



## myaskovsky2002 (Oct 3, 2010)

A very easy one...

Quand je vous aimerai? Ma foi, je ne sais pas, When will I love you? Good lord, I don't know,
Peut-être jamais, peut-être demain. Maybe never, maybe tomorrow.
Mais pas aujourd'hui, c'est certain. But not today, that's certain.
L'amour est un oiseau rebelle Love is a rebellious bird
Que nul ne peut apprivoiser, That nothing can tame,
Et c'est bien en vain qu'on l'appelle, And it is simply in vain to call it
S'il lui convient de refuser. If it is convient for it to refuse.
Rien n'y fait, menace ou prière, Nothing will work, threat or pleading,
L'un parle bien, l'autre se tait; One speaks, the other stays quiet;
Et c'est l'autre que je préfère And it's the other that I prefer
Il n'a rien dit; mais il me plaît. He said nothing; but he pleases me.
L'amour! L'amour! L'amour! L'amour! Love! Love! Love! Love!

Another quite easy...but short enough...

[misurando] [measuring] 
Cinque ... dieci ... venti ... Five ... ten ... twenty ... 
trenta ... trentasei ... quarantatre. thirty ... thirty-six ... forty-three.

Another easy one...

"Pourquoi me réveiller, ô souffle du printemps? "Why awaken me, oh breath of spring?
Pourquoi me réveiller? Why awaken me?
Sur mon front, je sens tes caresses On my brow, I feel your caresses,
Et pourtant bien proche est le temps and yet, very close is the time
des orages et des tristesses! of storms and of sorrows!
"Pourquoi me réveiller, ô souffle du printemps? "Why awaken me, oh breath of spring?
Demain dans le vallon viendra le voyageur, Tomorrow in the valley will come the voyager,
Se souvenant de ma gloire première. Remembering my first glory.
Et ses yeux vainement chercheront ma splendor, and his eyes vainly will seek my splendor,
Ils ne trouveront plus que deuil et que misère! They will find only mourning and suffering!
Hélas! "Pourquoi me réveiller, ô souffle du printemps? Alas! "Why awaken me, oh breath of spring?

Martin


----------



## amfortas (Jun 15, 2011)

myaskovsky2002 said:


> A very easy one...
> 
> Quand je vous aimerai? Ma foi, je ne sais pas, When will I love you? Good lord, I don't know,
> Peut-être jamais, peut-être demain. Maybe never, maybe tomorrow.


Lady Gaga?



myaskovsky2002 said:


> [misurando] [measuring]
> Cinque ... dieci ... venti ... Five ... ten ... twenty ...
> trenta ... trentasei ... quarantatre. thirty ... thirty-six ... forty-three.


Donald Trump and his millions?



myaskovsky2002 said:


> "Pourquoi me réveiller, ô souffle du printemps? "Why awaken me, oh breath of spring?
> Pourquoi me réveiller? Why awaken me?


That hay fever commercial?


----------



## amfortas (Jun 15, 2011)

Or . . . Carmen . . . Figaro . . . Werther . . . ?


----------



## myaskovsky2002 (Oct 3, 2010)

amfortas said:


> Or . . . Carmen . . . Figaro . . . Werther . . . ?


Wow! You are quite strong! Excellent!!!!!!!!!! Bravo!!!!!!!!



amfortas said:


> Lady Gaga?
> 
> Donald Trump and his millions?
> 
> That hay fever commercial?


Really? I don't think so...

Martin

Écoutez! écoutez! Listen! Listen!
C'est le son des instruments joyeux It's the sound of joyous instruments
Qui nous appelle et nous convie! Ah! Which calls us and invites us! 
Ah!
Tout un monde enchanté A whole enchanted world
Semble naître à mes yeux! Seems to be born before my eyes!
Tout me fête et m'enivre! Everything welcomes and intoxicates me!
Tout me fête et m'enivre! Everything welcomes and intoxicates me!
Et mon âme ravie And my entranced soul
S'élance dans la vie Bounds into life
Comme l'oiseau s'envole aux cieux, Like a bird flies away into the heavwns,
Comme l'oiseau s'envole, s'envole Like a bird flies away , flies away
Aux cieux!

Martin...(it's not lady Gaga)


----------



## amfortas (Jun 15, 2011)

Allons! jeunes gens; allons belles dames! Let's go, young men! Let's go, fair ladies!
Aux plus diligents To the most diligent (ones)
Ces yeux pleins de flammes! These eyes full of flames!
Ces yeux pleins de flammes! These eyes full of flames!
Nargue, nargue des censeurs Contempt, contempt for the censors	
Qui grondent sans cesse! Who scold without ceasing!
Fêtez la jeunesse Celebrate youth 
Et place aux danseurs! and (save) place for the dancers!
Qui reste à sa place, et ne danse pas, Whoever stays in place and doesn't dance,
De quelque disgrâce Of some disgrace
Fait l'aveu tout bas. Makes a quiet confession.


----------



## Almaviva (Aug 13, 2010)

myaskovsky2002 said:


> Écoutez! écoutez! Listen! Listen!
> C'est le son des instruments joyeux It's the sound of joyous instruments
> Qui nous appelle et nous convie! Ah! Which calls us and invites us!
> Ah!
> ...


Romeo et Juliette (Gounod)


----------



## myaskovsky2002 (Oct 3, 2010)

Almaviva said:


> Romeo et Juliette (Gounod)


Wow! Excellent!!!!!!! Bravo!!!!!!!

Congrats!!!! Martin


----------



## myaskovsky2002 (Oct 3, 2010)

amfortas said:


> Allons! jeunes gens; allons belles dames! Let's go, young men! Let's go, fair ladies!
> Aux plus diligents To the most diligent (ones)
> Ces yeux pleins de flammes! These eyes full of flames!
> Ces yeux pleins de flammes! These eyes full of flames!
> ...


Roméo et Juliette (Gounod)?

Martin


----------



## amfortas (Jun 15, 2011)

myaskovsky2002 said:


> Roméo et Juliette (Gounod)?
> 
> Martin


Yes . . . comes right after the passage you quoted. That was my roundabout way of answering your quiz question.


----------



## myaskovsky2002 (Oct 3, 2010)

not very difficult...Just some words...in the language of Pushkin

Ia liubliu vas, Ia liubliu vas, Olga...


----------



## ooopera (Jul 27, 2011)

myaskovsky2002 said:


> not very difficult...Just some words...in the language of Pushkin
> 
> Ia liubliu vas, Ia liubliu vas, Olga...


Eugene Onegin.

Next one:

Vittoria! Vittoria!
L'alba vindice appar
che fa gli empi tremar!
Libertà sorge, crollan tirannidi!
Del sofferto martîr
me vedrai qui gioir...
Il tuo cor trema, o _____, carnefice!


----------



## amfortas (Jun 15, 2011)

myaskovsky2002 said:


> not very difficult...Just some words...in the language of Pushkin
> 
> Ia liubliu vas, Ia liubliu vas, Olga...


Lensky, _Eugene Onegin_, Act I.


----------



## amfortas (Jun 15, 2011)

ooopera said:


> Eugene Onegin.
> 
> Next one:
> 
> ...


Cavaradossi, _Tosca_, Act II


----------



## amfortas (Jun 15, 2011)

_Todgeweihtes Haupt!
Todgeweihtes Herz!_


----------



## sospiro (Apr 3, 2010)

rubbish post


----------



## ooopera (Jul 27, 2011)

amfortas said:


> _Todgeweihtes Haupt!
> Todgeweihtes Herz!_


Tristan und Isolde


----------



## ooopera (Jul 27, 2011)

Nie sollst du mich befragen,
noch Wissens Sorge tragen,
woher ich kam der Fahrt,
noch wie mein Nam und Art!


----------



## amfortas (Jun 15, 2011)

ooopera said:


> Nie sollst du mich befragen,
> noch Wissens Sorge tragen,
> woher ich kam der Fahrt,
> noch wie mein Nam und Art!


_Lohengrin_, Act I


----------



## myaskovsky2002 (Oct 3, 2010)

ooopera said:


> Eugene Onegin.
> 
> Next one:
> 
> ...


Excellent!

About your text, I have no merit...google did the job...LOL. I'm not good at baroque stuff...

http://artsongcentral.com/2007/carissimi-vittoria-vittoria/

Martin


----------



## myaskovsky2002 (Oct 3, 2010)

A very easy one....in Russian

Tri Karti, tri karti, tri karti!

Martin


----------



## ooopera (Jul 27, 2011)

myaskovsky2002 said:


> A very easy one....in Russian
> 
> Tri Karti, tri karti, tri karti!


The Queen of Spades

About Vittoria! -It's not baroque, it's Tosca as Amfortas guessed it.


----------



## myaskovsky2002 (Oct 3, 2010)

ooopera said:


> The Queen of Spades
> 
> About Vittoria! -It's not baroque, it's Tosca as Amfortas guessed it.


Excellent about Pikovaia dama (the queen of spades) Congrats!

Martin


----------



## myaskovsky2002 (Oct 3, 2010)

ooopera said:


> The Queen of Spades
> 
> About Vittoria! -It's not baroque, it's Tosca as Amfortas guessed it.


Errare humanum est!

Martin


----------



## ooopera (Jul 27, 2011)

A:
Dein Leib ist grauenvoll.
Er ist wie der Leib
eines Aussätzigen.
Er ist wie eine getünchte Wand,
wo Nattern gekrochen sind;
wie eine getünchte Wand,
wo Skorpione ihr Nest gebaut.
Er ist wie ein übertünchtes Grab
voll widerlicher Dinge.
Er ist grässlich,
dein Leib ist gr sslich.
In dein Haar bin ich verliebt,
Jochanaan.
Dein Haar ist wie Weintrauben,
wie Büschel schwarzer Trauben,
an den Weinstöcken Edoms.
Dein Haar ist wie die Cedern,
die grossen Cedern von Libanon,
die den Löwen und Räubern
Schatten spenden.
Die langen schwarzen Nächte,
wenn der Mond sich verbirgt,
wenn die Sterne bangen,
sind nicht so schwarz wie dein Haar.
Des Waldes Schweigen...
Nichts in der Welt
ist so schwarz wie dein Haar.
Lass mich es berühren, dein Haar!

B:
Zurück, Tochter Sodoms!
Berühre mich nicht!
Entweihe nicht
den Tempel des Herrn,
meines Gottes!


----------



## ooopera (Jul 27, 2011)

myaskovsky2002 said:


> Errare humanum est!
> 
> Martin


Absolutely!


----------



## myaskovsky2002 (Oct 3, 2010)

ooopera said:


> A:
> Dein Leib ist grauenvoll.
> Er ist wie der Leib
> eines Aussätzigen.
> ...


Salomé?

Martin


----------



## ooopera (Jul 27, 2011)

Yep 
Your turn!


----------



## mamascarlatti (Sep 23, 2009)

Funny! Martin's been posting all my Russian earworms - in fact all the Russian I know, apart from spassiba, sekondant and krassavitsa!


----------



## myaskovsky2002 (Oct 3, 2010)

Two women are singing here

Ma.

Oui, profitons de l'heure propice
où les arbres touffus
répandent sur la rive une ombre
protectrice...

La.

Mais, je sens en mon coeur des murmurs confus!

Good luck

Martin


----------



## ooopera (Jul 27, 2011)

Is it Lakmé?


----------



## myaskovsky2002 (Oct 3, 2010)

ooopera said:


> Is it Lakmé?


I'm impressed!!!!!!! Bravo! Congrats!!!

Martin

N.B. The *Good luck *wasn't from Lakmé, just a wish...LOL


----------



## ooopera (Jul 27, 2011)

@ Martin: Just coincidence. I'm not so smart.


L'ultimo bacio,
o il bacio primo,
ecco v'imprimo
soave e forte,
bacio di morte,
bacio d'amor ...


Tutto è finito!
Col vostro olezzo
muoia il disprezzo:
con voi d'un giorno
senza ritorno
cessi l'error! ...
Tutto è finito!

Opera ends with word: Morta!


----------



## schigolch (Jun 26, 2011)

_Adriana Lecouvreur_


----------



## ooopera (Jul 27, 2011)

schigolch said:


> _Adriana Lecouvreur_


Yes, indeed!


----------



## schigolch (Jun 26, 2011)

_Nur deiner harr ich, niemals Verlorne!
Wer kann ihn denn verstehen,
Unsrer Seelen tief geheimnisvollen Bund?

Du Überlebendes von ihrer Schönheit,
So wirst du wieder hold erstehn?
So werd ich wieder
Schimmernd auf weißer Stirn
Das Goldgelocke leuchten sehn?
_


----------



## myaskovsky2002 (Oct 3, 2010)

schigolch said:


> _Nur deiner harr ich, niemals Verlorne!
> Wer kann ihn denn verstehen,
> Unsrer Seelen tief geheimnisvollen Bund?
> 
> ...


The magic flute?

Martin, magic


----------



## schigolch (Jun 26, 2011)

Not really... It's a German opera (of course ), but belongs to the 20th century, rather than to the 18th.


----------



## ooopera (Jul 27, 2011)

schigolch said:


> Not really... It's a German opera (of course ), but belongs to the 20th century, rather than to the 18th.


Hm, you say 20th century - despite text it must be late romantics. Zemlinsky? Korngold? Schreker? 
Processing processing processing ... Die tote Stadt!


----------



## schigolch (Jun 26, 2011)

Yes. ........


----------



## ooopera (Jul 27, 2011)

A:
écoute bien: Là-bas au fond du cimetière,
il est deux grands tilleuls!
c’est là que pour toujours je voudrais reposer!

B: 
Tais-toi! pitié!

A: 
Si cela m’était refusé...
si la terre chrétienne est interdite au corps d’un malheureux,
près du chemin ou dans le vallon solitaire allez placer ma tombe!
En détournant les yeux le prêtre passera...


B:
Pitié! _____!

A: 
Mais, à la dérobée, quelque femme viendra visiter le banni...
et d’une douce larme, en son ombre tombée le mort,
le pauvre mort...se sentira béni...


----------



## myaskovsky2002 (Oct 3, 2010)

ooopera said:


> A:
> écoute bien: Là-bas au fond du cimetière,
> il est deux grands tilleuls!
> c'est là que pour toujours je voudrais reposer!
> ...


It seems like Werther to me....Is it? He's speaking about his intention to commit suicide. I hope it makes sense.

Martin


----------



## myaskovsky2002 (Oct 3, 2010)

In Russian (latin alphabet):

Kuda, kuda, kuda vy udalilis',
vesny moe zlatye dni?
Tjto den' gryadushchi mne gotovit?
Ego moj vzor naprasno lovit:
v gluboko t'me taitsya on!
Net nuzhdy; prav sud'by zakon!

Translation:

Where, oh where have you gone,
golden days of my youth?
What does the coming day hold for me?
My gaze searches in vain;
all is shrouded in darkness!

If possible say:

- the name of the opera
- who sings that
- When
- The composer

It is a well known opera.

Good luck


----------



## amfortas (Jun 15, 2011)

myaskovsky2002 said:


> Kuda, kuda, kuda vy udalilis',
> 
> It is a well known opera.


----------



## myaskovsky2002 (Oct 3, 2010)

amfortas said:


>


You're very strong!!!! (Google cheating?)....LOL Congrats!...But, you still should say the name of the character and WHEN he sings this aria (very important if you really know this opera)...and of course, the composer.

A hint: The guy's name starts by L....

Martin


----------



## amfortas (Jun 15, 2011)

myaskovsky2002 said:


> You're very strong!!!! (Google cheating?)....LOL Congrats!...But, you still should say the name of the character and WHEN he sings this aria (very important if you really know this opera)...and of course, the composer.
> 
> A hint: The guy's name starts by L....


LOL, yes, I know _Eugene Onegin_ (one of my very favorite operas). This is Lensky's Act II aria, as he mourns his lost youth just before his fatal duel with Onegin.


----------



## sospiro (Apr 3, 2010)

amfortas said:


> LOL, yes, I know _Eugene Onegin_ (one of my very favorite operas). This is Lensky's Act II aria, as he mourns his lost youth just before his fatal duel with Onegin.


You're now supposed to post your easy-so-that-Annie-can-answer-it lyrics conundrum.


----------



## myaskovsky2002 (Oct 3, 2010)

amfortas said:


> lol, yes, i know _eugene onegin_ (one of my very favorite operas). This is lensky's act ii aria, as he mourns his lost youth just before his fatal duel with onegin.


very well answered!!!!!!!!!!!!! Terrific! You deserve a prize.










LOL (nothing personal, just funny)

Martin


----------



## amfortas (Jun 15, 2011)

myaskovsky2002 said:


> Terrific! You deserve a prize.


Thanks, but I think if I made too much use of that prize, I'd soon be mourning *my* lost youth!


----------



## mamascarlatti (Sep 23, 2009)

Edit: premature guessing. Solved about 10 posts ago. I got it right though.

Further edit: Martin's one was too easy - "kuda, kuda" is also part of my sparse Russian vocabulary. Gremin's aria might have been more of a challenge.


----------



## mamascarlatti (Sep 23, 2009)

_These impious hands have sent my injur'd lord
Untimely to the shades! Let me be mad!
Chain me, ye Furies, to your iron beds,
And lash my guilty ghost with whips of scorpions!
See, see, they come! Alecto with her snakes,
Megaera fell, and black Tisiphone!
See the dreadful sisters rise,
Their baneful presence taints the skies!
See the snaky whips they bear!
What yellings rend my tortur'd ear!
Hide me from their hated sight,
Friendly shades of blackest night!
Alas, no rest the guilty find
From the pursuing furies of the mind_!

This makes my hair stand on end.


----------



## amfortas (Jun 15, 2011)

Handel? _Hercules_? Dejanira's mad scene?


----------



## mamascarlatti (Sep 23, 2009)

amfortas said:


> Handel? _Hercules_? Dejanira's mad scene?


Spot on. Isn't it wonderful? "_...whips of scorpions_" .


----------



## rgz (Mar 6, 2010)

sospiro said:


> You're now supposed to post your easy-so-that-Annie-can-answer-it lyrics conundrum.


Right there with you, most of these are going right over my head. So:

SPECIAL ANNIE-ONLY EDITION:

A:
Pa, pa-pa!

B: 
Pa! Pa-pa!

A:
Pa pa pa pa!

B: 
Pa pa pa pa!

A:
Pa-pa-pa-pa-pa-pa-pa-pa!

B:
Pa-pa-pa-pa-pa-pa-pa-pa!

A:
Papa pa pa pa!

B:
Papa pa pa pa!

A:
Papapapa (B)!

B:
Papapapa (A)!


----------



## myaskovsky2002 (Oct 3, 2010)

mamascarlatti said:


> Edit: premature guessing. Solved about 10 posts ago. I got it right though.
> 
> Further edit: Martin's one was too easy - "kuda, kuda" is also part of my sparse Russian vocabulary. Gremin's aria might have been more of a challenge.


Kuda vs Gdie Two *wheres* in Russian. Kuda means motion, Gde is a static* where*.

Kuda ti idiosh? *where do you go (by foot)? Kuda ti iedish ?(where do yo go by transportation)? 
Gdie zhiviotie ?= Where do you live?

Motion verbs are tricky in Russian,

Martin


----------



## myaskovsky2002 (Oct 3, 2010)

This is not very easy:

Uletaj na kryl'jach vetra
Ty V kraj rodnoj, rodnaja pesnya nasha
Tuda gde my tebya svobodno peli
Gde bylo tak privol'no nam s toboju

Tam, pod znojnym nebom
negoj vozduch polon
Gde rad govor morja
Dremljut gory v oblakach

This is a Russian opera quite known

Martin


----------



## myaskovsky2002 (Oct 3, 2010)

amfortas said:


> Handel? _Hercules_? Dejanira's mad scene?


It seems ok to me...Natalie has to say if you are right or wrong...

Martin


----------



## myaskovsky2002 (Oct 3, 2010)

rgz said:


> Right there with you, most of these are going right over my head. So:
> 
> SPECIAL ANNIE-ONLY EDITION:
> 
> ...


Nice "music" LOL

Martin


----------



## sospiro (Apr 3, 2010)

rgz said:


> Right there with you, most of these are going right over my head. So:
> 
> SPECIAL ANNIE-ONLY EDITION:
> 
> ...


:lol: :kiss:

erm 'thinks very carefully' 'doesn't want to look foolish'










*A* Papageno
*B* Papagena

or it might be

*A* Papagena
*B* Papageno

 See, even with such an easy one I _still_ don't know the correct answer

Anyway it's from Die Zauberflöte by Wolfgang Amadeus Mozart


----------



## sospiro (Apr 3, 2010)

This will be easy for most of you

Who is *A* and who is *B*?

*A* (cherchant, avec difficulté, ses rimes)
_ C'est vers ton amour… ton amour…
…mour… jour!… nuit et jour…
Que je soupire nuit et jour!
- - - - - - - - !… ma pensée?…
Dame de ma pensée!
La, la, la, etc.
De toi mon âme est oppressée… oppressée?
- - - - - - - -!
Mais j'ai vu ton émoi… ton émoi?
penses à moi?…
Je sais que tu penses à moi!
son émo?… à moi?… à toi?…
Je crois en toi!
Ah! ah! ton émoi!…
penses à moi! je crois en toi!
Je crois en toi!
Ma - - - - - - - - ! Je crois en toi! en toi! etc.
La, la, la, etc._

*A* continue son improvisation tout en
descendant du cheval. *B* s'essuie le front et va
conduire les bêtes dans un fourré.)

*B* (revenant, mécontent, exaspéré)

_Croyez-moi, *A*, nous nous sommes trompés;
les ennemis qu'hier vous avez dissipés
en chargeant à grands cris de « Vive - - - - - - - - ! »
et « Mort aux mécréants »…_
(riant)
_… c'était tout simplement la troupe combinée
de petits cochons noirs
et de gros moutons blancs!_


----------



## schigolch (Jun 26, 2011)

I think they are Don Quichotte and Sancho, from Massenet's _Don Quichotte_.


----------



## sospiro (Apr 3, 2010)

schigolch said:


> I think they are Don Quichotte and Sancho, from Massenet's _Don Quichotte_.


:tiphat:

It was an opera I didn't know but Seattle Opera staged it earlier this year & I was intrigued & got the CD. I grew to like it very much.










It was broadcast live on King FM only trouble was that meant 03:30H GMT. I did get up for it & it was worth every yawn.

The fabulous people at Seattle Opera were so impressed with this (not a big deal for me really as I adore John Relyea) they sent me my own copy of the broadcast on CD together with a programme.

Goodies to treasure for always.


----------



## schigolch (Jun 26, 2011)

It's a nice opera, I always imagine the already old and sick Massenet writing Don Qichotte, and having some temporary relief to his ailments.

This was also the opera José van Dam chose for his last performance, at Brussels in 2010. Some members from my Opera group were there, I would have been too, but was prevented to go for some personal issues.






Your CD version is very good, there are also some fine ones with Ghiaurov and Ramey.


----------



## amfortas (Jun 15, 2011)

mamascarlatti said:


> Spot on. Isn't it wonderful? "_...whips of scorpions_" .


Why Nat, I never knew you were into all that!


----------



## schigolch (Jun 26, 2011)

_This light is thick with birds, and
evening warns us beautifully of death.
Slowly I bend over you, slowly your breath
runs rhythms through my blood
as if I said
I love you and you should raise your head._


----------



## myaskovsky2002 (Oct 3, 2010)

sospiro said:


> :lol: :kiss:
> 
> Erm 'thinks very carefully' 'doesn't want to look foolish'
> 
> ...


lol lol lol


----------



## myaskovsky2002 (Oct 3, 2010)

This is not very easy:

Uletaj na kryl'jach vetra
Ty V kraj rodnoj, rodnaja pesnya nasha
Tuda gde my tebya svobodno peli
Gde bylo tak privol'no nam s toboju

Tam, pod znojnym nebom
negoj vozduch polon
Gde rad govor morja
Dremljut gory v oblakach

This is a Russian opera quite known

Martin

I haven't had any answer yet...

Martin, waiting


----------



## myaskovsky2002 (Oct 3, 2010)

myaskovsky2002 said:


> This is not very easy:
> 
> Uletaj na kryl'jach vetra
> Ty V kraj rodnoj, rodnaja pesnya nasha
> ...


Well...No success!

Here you are:






The words sound exactly as the text I have posted...Try to follow it!

Martin


----------



## mamascarlatti (Sep 23, 2009)

If I'd like it I'd have gone  instead of


----------



## myaskovsky2002 (Oct 3, 2010)

mamascarlatti said:


> If I'd like it I'd have gone  instead of


I'm not sure I understand what you are talking about


----------



## amfortas (Jun 15, 2011)

mamascarlatti said:


> If I'd like it I'd have gone  instead of


True. But still, sometimes we say  when we mean .

(I know *I* do, anyway).


----------



## sospiro (Apr 3, 2010)

schigolch said:


> _This light is thick with birds, and
> evening warns us beautifully of death.
> Slowly I bend over you, slowly your breath
> runs rhythms through my blood
> ...


Has anyone got this yet?


----------



## schigolch (Jun 26, 2011)

No, not yet. 

It's a poem inserted into an opera libretto.


----------



## myaskovsky2002 (Oct 3, 2010)

schigolch said:


> No, not yet.
> 
> It's a poem inserted into an opera libretto.


No clue. Is it originally in English? I don't know many operas in English...

Martin


----------



## schigolch (Jun 26, 2011)

Yes, it's a poem by an American poet. She died in New York in the 1980s.


----------



## myaskovsky2002 (Oct 3, 2010)

schigolch said:


> Yes, it's a poem by an American poet. She died in New York in the 1980s.


I give up.

Martin


----------



## schigolch (Jun 26, 2011)

_Am I in your light?
No, go on reading
(the hackneyed light of evening quarrelling with the bulbs;
the book's bent rectangle solid on your knees)
only my fingers in your hair, only, my eyes
splitting the skull to tickle your brain with love
in a slow caress blurring the mind,
kissing your mouth awake
opening the body's mouth and stopping the words._


----------



## ooopera (Jul 27, 2011)




----------



## schigolch (Jun 26, 2011)

Yes, it's that brilliant aria from _Doctor Atomic_, based on a poem by Muriel Rukeyser. Here below we can listen to it complete:


----------



## myaskovsky2002 (Oct 3, 2010)

Wow! You are making me know something pretty new for me. Thank you!

Do I like it? I'm not sure. Maybe it is something to listen to several times, at least 3. Thank you again.

Martin


----------



## myaskovsky2002 (Oct 3, 2010)

L. Befehlen? (your servant)
D.M. Die poste is gekommen (the post has arrived)
L. So? (so)
D.M. An dich (it is for you)
L. Die Corticelli

This brief passages should be enough, I guess.

Martin


----------



## schigolch (Jun 26, 2011)




----------



## myaskovsky2002 (Oct 3, 2010)

Making links....

Now I know that the composer of Doctor Atomic is John Adams...the same who composed Nixon in China. This opera doesn't appeal me at all...Now I understand why I couldn't "appreciate" doctor Atomic. Question of tastes. Usually, I don't like American composers...BTW, I don't like operas in English, I don't think English is a nice opera for opera...But this could be an interesting subject for another thread I will start today.

Martin


----------



## myaskovsky2002 (Oct 3, 2010)

Something easy (quite known) for once:

Ah! Finalmente! 
Nel terror mio stolto 
Vedea ceffi di birro in ogni volto. 


Martin


----------



## ooopera (Jul 27, 2011)




----------



## ooopera (Jul 27, 2011)

Ma prima voglio che mi benedite
come quel giorno che partii soldato...
E poi... mamma... sentite...
s'io... non tornassi... voi dovrete fare
da madre a Santa, ch'io le avea giurato
di condurla all'altare.


----------



## mamascarlatti (Sep 23, 2009)

The end of Cavalleria Rusticana. Just saw it two weeks ago.

He should have thought about all that before instead of running around with someone else's wife.


----------



## amfortas (Jun 15, 2011)

mamascarlatti said:


> The end of Cavalleria Rusticana. Just saw it two weeks ago.
> 
> He should have thought about all that before instead of running around with someone else's wife.


Ah, but if people stopped to thinks things through, how many operas would we have?


----------



## mamascarlatti (Sep 23, 2009)

amfortas said:


> Ah, but if people stopped to thinks things through, how many operas would we have?


You're right of course. "Everybody refrains from fooling around in a small Sicilian village" might be lacking a little in dramatic impetus.


----------



## Almaviva (Aug 13, 2010)

schigolch said:


> It's a nice opera, I always imagine the already old and sick Massenet writing Don Qichotte, and having some temporary relief to his ailments.
> 
> This was also the opera José van Dam chose for his last performance, at Brussels in 2010. Some members from my Opera group were there, I would have been too, but was prevented to go for some personal issues.


I think I posted a review of this performance, didn't I?


----------



## schigolch (Jun 26, 2011)

Yes, you did:

http://www.talkclassical.com/11644-massenet-dvd-blu-ray-5.html#post200962


----------



## myaskovsky2002 (Oct 3, 2010)

ooopera said:


>


Excellent! Bravo!

Martin


----------



## myaskovsky2002 (Oct 3, 2010)

D.A.

Vorrei dir, e cor non ho,
Balbettando il labbro va.
Fuor la voce uscir non può.
Ma mi resta mezza qua.
Che farete? Che faro?
Oh, che gran fatalità!

I would speak , but my courage fails:
my lips stammer.
I cannot say the words
which stay locked inside me
What will you do? What shall I? 
O dire misfortune!


Good luck


Martin


----------



## Aksel (Dec 3, 2010)

mamascarlatti said:


> _These impious hands have sent my injur'd lord
> Untimely to the shades! Let me be mad!
> Chain me, ye Furies, to your iron beds,
> And lash my guilty ghost with whips of scorpions!
> ...


Truly one of the best balls-to-the-wall full-out mad scenes in the entire history of opera. And truly terrifying lyrics as well.


----------



## myaskovsky2002 (Oct 3, 2010)

Aksel said:


> Truly one of the best balls-to-the-wall full-out mad scenes in the entire history of opera. And truly terrifying lyrics as well.


Excellent!

What about mine?

Martin


----------



## amfortas (Jun 15, 2011)

Aksel said:


> Truly one of the best balls-to-the-wall full-out mad scenes in the entire history of opera.





myaskovsky2002 said:


> Excellent!
> 
> What about mine?


Um . . . your mad scene was lovely as well.

But I think the black dress looked better on DiDonato.


----------



## myaskovsky2002 (Oct 3, 2010)

myaskovsky2002 said:


> D.A.
> 
> Vorrei dir, e cor non ho,
> Balbettando il labbro va.
> ...


Nobody told me what this is.

Cosi fan Tutte, Mozart


----------



## ooopera (Jul 27, 2011)

Der kleine Sandmann bin ich, st!
und gar nichts arges sinn' ich, st!
euch Kleinen lieb' ich innig, st!
bin euch gesinnt gar minnig, st!
Aus diesem Sack zwei Körnelein
euch Müden in die Äugelein:
die fallen dann von selber zu,
damit ihr schlaft in sanfter Ruh';
und seid ihr brav und fein geschlafen ein:
dann wachen auf die Sterne,
aus hoher Himmelsferne;
gar holde Träume bringen euch die Engelein!
Drum träume, träume, Kindchen, träume,
gar holde Träume bringen euch die Engelein!


----------



## Aksel (Dec 3, 2010)

ooopera said:


> Der kleine Sandmann bin ich, st!
> und gar nichts arges sinn' ich, st!
> euch Kleinen lieb' ich innig, st!
> bin euch gesinnt gar minnig, st!
> ...


Isn't that the Sandman's (duh) aria from Hänsel und Gretel?


----------



## mamascarlatti (Sep 23, 2009)

Hänsel und Gretel. Managed that one without Google so I'm actually answering.

Edit oh bother, Aksel got there before me, and with more details, dammit.


----------



## ooopera (Jul 27, 2011)

Congrats Aksel AND Natalie


----------



## amfortas (Jun 15, 2011)

As soon as I saw "Sandman" I knew it was either _Hansel und Gretel_ or the Metallica song.


----------

